# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turku-Parainen liikenteen kilpailutus

## berkhof

Varsinais-Suomen ELY-keskus kilpailuttaa Turku-Parainen-Nauvo-Korppoo-Houtskari liikenteen aikavälille 1.6.2016-31.5.2019 (+3v optio). Palvelun tilaajana toimii ELYn lisäksi Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta. Liikenteeseen tulee käyttöön 11 linja-autoa, joista osa autokierrosta riippuen tulee maalata FÖLIN väreihin. Kohdetta liikennöidään viidellä eri linjalla:
- 801 Turku-Kaarina-Parainen
- 901 Turku-Parainen-Nauvo-Korppoo
- 902 Turku-Parainen-Nauvo-Korppoo-Korpoström
- 903 Turku-Parainen-Nauvo-Houtskari
- 904 Galtbyn satama-Houtskari(-Mossala)
Tarjouspyyntö löytyy täältähttp://http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/tarjouspyynnot-ja-haut/-/asset_publisher/aeXaaAgl1GS1/content/joukkoliikennepalvelut-reitilla-turku-parainen-1-6-2016-31-5-2019-3-v-optio-1-6-2019-31-5-2022-3-v-?redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ely-keskus.fi%2Fweb%2Fely%2Ftarjouspyynnot-ja-haut#.Vh9Cuvntmkr

----------


## kuukanko

> Liikenteeseen tulee käyttöön 11 linja-autoa, joista osa autokierrosta riippuen tulee maalata FÖLIN väreihin.


Näköjään niin, että liikenteeseen tulee 6 matalalattiabussia Föli-väreissä (niistä 3 telejä), jotka ajavat linjaa 801. Loput 5 bussia ovat korkealattiaisia ja ne saavat olla liikennöitsijän omissa väreissä. Näistä yksi saa olla talvikaudella pikkubussi (vähintään 16 paikkaa). Korkealattiabussit liikennöivät 900-sarjan linjoja, paitsi joku yksittäinen 801:n lähtö oli niilläkin. Kaikella kalustolla maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ohho! Tulipa iso paketti. No, kalustovaatimukset näyttää ihan järjellisiltä.

----------


## moxu

Oikeastaan linjat Paraisten linja-autoasemalta eteenpäin pitäisi panna yhteen pakettiin myös saariston yhteysalusliikenteen kanssa. Ts.pitäisi olla yhteys Granvikiin yhdistäen Heisala-Kuggö-Pensar-linjalle (tai jopa siten, että auto menisi yli Kirjaisiin asti, mihin yhteysalus tosin nykyään ajaa vain jonkun vuoron kesäisin), samoin Kirjaisiin yhdistäen Gullkrona-Borstö-linjalle, Pärnäsiin yhdistäen Nötö-Utö-linjalle, Houtsalaan yhdistäen Åvensorin alueen linjalle ja Houtskärin Kivimon lossille tai Mossalaan yhdistäen siitä Iniön suunnan linjalle. Korppoon-Houtskärin alueen yhteysalukseen yhdistäminen voitaneen hoitaa Galtbyn tai Kittuisin kautta, vaikka eipä Verkanilla poikkeaminenkiaan isoa mutkaa tekisi.
Autoton saaristolainen ei tee mitään keskelle ei mitään ajavalla yhteysaluksella, jos se ei aukottomasti komppaa bussiyhteyden kanssa. Tämä olisi kunnan ja ELYn syytä pitää mielessä -ja jos eivät ymmärrä mistä on kyse, voivat vilkaista Waxholmsbolagetin aikatauluja Tukholman saaristossa. Suurin osa sikäläisistä vuoroista kun ei aja Strömkajeniin asti, vaan komppaa bussin kanssa saariston laidassa.

----------


## 034

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/tar...yynnot-ja-haut

Virallista päätöstä odottaessa

----------


## Eltari

Kyllä se TLO: lle meni.

----------


## berkhof

> Kyllä se TLO: lle meni.


Jep. Näin nimittäin uutisoitiin: http://www.abounderrattelser.fi/news...ardsvagen.html
TLO:n juuret vain kasvavat :Smile:

----------


## moxu

Missä kohdassa Föli-liikenteen ja ELY-liikenteen raja menee? Paraisten bussiasemallako? Entä mikä lippujärjestelmä Paraisten sisäisessä liikenteessä (bussilinja Malmi-Sattmark-Granvik-Våno-Tervsund-Malmi ja vv. sekä koululaisvuoro Lemlaxiin ja Lielaxiin sekä kutsutaksit) vallitsee? Onko tässä kilpailutushankkeessa nyt yritettykään käyttää järkeä palveluiden synkronoimiseksi, vai tapahtuuko niin, että TLO:n operoima ELY-bussi painelee pitkin Saaristotietä pari-kolme kertaa päivässä ympäri vuoden ilman sen kummempia ajatuksia siitä, että mahdollisten asiakkaiden enemmistö ei kuitenkaan tuon tien varteen ole menossa?

Paraisten oma bussi on sentään Granvikissa sykronoitu yhteysalus Vikenin kulkuvuorojen mukaan, mutta muihin saariston yhteysalusten takaisiin kohteisiin tällaista ylellisyyttä on varmaan turha odottaa; siitäkään huolimatta, että bussi- ja laivaliikenteen tilaaja on sama.

----------


## Rokko

Fölialueen raja menee Kaarinan ja Paraisten rajalla. Eihän tossa ollut kilpailutuksessa muut kuin linja 801 ja Nauvo-korppoon suunnan linjat. Ainakin osaa Paraisten sisäistä linjoista hoitaa mun tietääkseni TLO.

----------


## dreamy83

Aika suuri hintaero tuo 870 621,45 kieltämättä on, mikä voittaneen TLO:n ja J Vainion Liikenteen välillä on. Kokonaisurakka kuitenkin jäi alle kahden miljoonan euron. Mikähän tuon hintaeron voisi selittää? Itselle tulee mieleen muutama seikka:

- Yksinkertaisesti paha laskuvirhe jommalla kummalla.
- Vainio on kokenut, mutta onko heillä kokemusta sopimusliikenteen menestyksellisestä kilpailutuksesta?
- Vainio laski tarjouksen nykyisen tulopohjan päälle ja arveli sen turvin myös jonkinlaisen ristisubvention jatkuvan.
- Vainio ei odottanut aivan noin aggressiivisesti jonkun tulevan "kaverin tontille".
- Onko olemassa joku muuttuja, jota en nyt osaa huomioida? Kuskien palkat, kalusto, huollot, polttonesteet...

Joka tapauksessa tämäkin kilpailutus osoittaa, miten tarpeellista tuo oikeasti on, eli yhteiskunnan pussista maksetaan aina oikea hinta ja yritykset pakotetaan olemaan tehokkaita.

Ohessa vielä linkki hankintapäätökseen: http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/01200...es/1429602.pdf

----------


## Zambo

> Aika suuri hintaero tuo 870 621,45 kieltämättä on, mikä voittaneen TLO:n ja J Vainion Liikenteen välillä on. Kokonaisurakka kuitenkin jäi alle kahden miljoonan euron.


TLO teki veronmaksajille lähes miljoonan euron palveluksen. Ilman TLO:n osallistumista Vainiota olisi kyllä harmittanut, että meni liian halvalla  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän tuon hintaeron voisi selittää?


Yksikköhintoja kun katsoo niin Vainion hinnat ovat aika lähellä kaupunkiliikenteessä usein nähtyjä yksikköhintoja. Maaseutumaiseksi liikenteeksi kilometrihinta on vähän yläkantissa, tuntihinta on ylipäätään korkeahko ja noin löysillä kalustovaatimuksilla autopäivähinta on kova. Näin ollen Vainion tarjoushinnat näyttäisivät sisältävän ihan kohtuullisen voiton ja riskeihin varautumisen.

TLO:lla taas kaikki yksikköhinnat on todella alhaisia ja ihmettelen, jos noilla hinnoilla jää voittoa. Siellä on selvästikin päätetty tehdä aggressiivinen tarjous.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

TLO:n oleminen mukana kilpailussa on varmasti ollut tiedossa, samoin Turun seudulla oleva hintataso suurinpiirtein. Kyllä tuo Vainion hinta on kova, siitä ei pääse mihinkään. Jopa Turun sisäistä liikennettä ajetaan uudella kalustolla huomattavasti halvemmalla. Ja hinnat on helppo selvittää kenen tahansa. TLO:n tarjouksessa tuntihinta on erikoisen alhainen, sitä ei selitä pelkästään ns. Turkulisän puuttuminen kuljettajan palkasta. Autopäivän hinta tuleekin olla edullinen, koskapa kalustoksi kelpaa jo yhden sopimuskauden ajossa olleet käytetyt, joilla ei ole jälleenmyyntiarvoa kuin nimeksi. Ja kaukoliikenneautot saa olla vaikkapa käytöstä poistuvia tilausajoautoja.

----------


## moxu

On sellainenkin mahdollisuus, että Vainio tiesi mainiosti sekä TLO:n mukanaolosta että hintatarjoustasosta, ja veti oman tarjouksensa reippaasti yli, jotta pääsisi linjasta eroon. Paikallisliikenteen tuottavuuden varaan kun ei tällaisina aikoina voi paljoa laskea, taatusti tappiollisen saaristoliikenteen varaan vielä vähemmän. Tämä oli kunniallinen tapa vetäytyä huonoiksi havaitulta apajalta -enkä tarkoita tällä 801:n vilkkaimpia vuoroja, vaan nimenomaan sitä muuta riippaa.

Vainion uskoisin säilyttävän ja kenties jopa kehittävän pikavuoroliikennettä Helsingistä Paraisille ja varmaan vuorokohtaisesti Korppooseenkin. Skärgårdin väreissä olevien autojen kotipaikka on Nauvo, joten etuiluoikeuttakaan ei tulla peruuttamaan, mikä voi olla aikamoinen valtti saaristoon kesällä myytäville tilausmatkoille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jos Turku-Parainen linja ei ole ollut kannattava kokonaisuudessaan, niin ei sitten mikään. Ja toisaalta, Paraisilta jatkavan osuuden kannattamattomuus ei sinänsä haittaa, koska liikennöitsijä tulee saamaan pyytämänsä hinnan. Oli matkustajia tai ei. En jaksa uskoa, että kukaan haluaisi päästä tuollaisesta linjasta eroon, etenkin kun on isolla rahalla ostanut kyseisiä linjoja hoitaneet yhtiöt!

----------


## moxu

Näin kyllä, mutta aika on nyt toinen kuin silloin. Vaikea sanoa taustoja tarkemmin tuntematta. Vainiolainen 801 olisi ollut mielenkiintoinen ennakkotapaus, kun olisi nähty miten sen yhtiökulttuuri olisi sopeutunut yhteiskunnan ostopalvelulinjan tuottajaksi. TLO:lla ei ainakaan tähän rooliin taipumisessa ole varmasti mitään ongelmia.

Mutta pitkistä saaristolinjojen liikennöintivelvollisuuksista eroon pääsemisen luulisi olevan kenelle tahansa helpotus, yrittiväthän Nauvon ja Korppoon isännätkin vuosikausia myydä raskaasti tappiollista bussifirmaansa, kunnes Vainio sen lopulta huoli (nähdäkseni suurimpana houkuttimena juuri mahdollisuus rekisteröidä osa autoista lauttojen taakse eli saada etuiluoikeuksia kaikille siihen suuntaan ajettaville tilausajoillenkin). Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että nyt omaa vastuuta oikeastaan mistään ei ole, kunhan ajaa sovitut vuorot, joita varmasti on vähemmän kuin Skärgårdsvägenin itsenäisyyden aikana. Siitä, miksi mm.Mattnäsin, Kirjaisin ja Mossalan vuorot ovat vuosien mittaan tauluista pudonneet, voidaan toki olla monta mieltä, mutta se on ihan varmaa, että yksikään lakkautettu vuoro ei linjakartalle palaa. Nyt kun ELY on sekä bussi- että yhteysalusliikenteen tilaaja, olisikin hieno hetki käydä koko paletti läpi, ja laskea uudet bussiaikataulut siten, että KAIKILLE yhteysaluksille olisi molempiin suuntiin komppaavat bussiyhteydet (koskien myös bussiyhteyttä Kirjaisiin). 
Ja kuten sanottu, sesonkiaikana saaristoon on tilausliikennetarvetta kohtalaisen paljon, eikä ole mitenkään poissuljettu ajatus, että Vainio perustaisi joitakin "kermankuorintapikavuoroja" myös Paraisten Malmin länsipuolelle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Yhtenä houkuttimena aikoinaan Saaristotien ostoon saattoi olla myös silloiset sotilaskuljetukset. En tiedä, oliko niiden loppumisesta silloin vielä tietoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Turun Citybusin Volvo 9700 GHL-182 on saanut "Saaristobussi Skärgårdsbuss" -maalauksen.

----------


## jltku

Kilpailutetun liikenteen alkua odotellessa. Tässäpä Muurisen RKG-667 Saaristobussin väreissä Turun linja-autoasemalla.

----------


## Scifi42

Mitäs havaintoja Paraisten linjalta kun TLO ajaa?. Ainakin ilmeisesti aikatauluissa pysyminen on ollut hankalaa? Onko föli matkustajat lisääntyneet kun on "tuttuja" autoja nyt Kaarinaan? Vai missä vikaa.?

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakin nyt illalla linjalla 801 oli Jalon teli-Scala 37.

----------


## 034

Kevyelläkin matkustajamäärällä aika menoa. Kaupunkiin tultaessa auto pysähtyy kaikilla tolpilla. Keltaisilla ja sinisillä. Se aiheuttaa sen että kaupungin sisäiset matkustajat nousevat tähän ja ihmettelevät Brahenkadulla kun käännytään L-aseman suuntaan. Toki ensiksi pysähdytään Brahenkadun tolpalle Eerikinkadulla. Sitten Brahenkadulla uudestaan. Ajoaika 45min ei ole suunniteltu tähän?

Reittihän pitäisi muuttua syksyllä mutta tuskin aikataulua helpottaa:
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/0504006x/3388721.htm

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

45 minuuttia oli kai periaatteessa Vainiollakin, mutta usein näki linja-autoasemalla auton lähtevän heti saavuttuaan. Talviaikataulussa Vainiolla oli ilmeisesti tasausaikaa toisessa päässä ainakin iltapäivällä, eli kaiketi tunnin sivuja joukossa. Minusta linja toimisi paremmin 50 plus 50 ajoajalla, viidellä autolla 20 min vuorovälillä - siis ruuhka-aikana. Keskipäivällä ja illalla 45 plus 45 riittänee. Lisäksi riittäisi panoksia lisätä hieman juurikin keskipäivän ja illan liikennettä. Illallahan on nyt jopa tunnin vuoroväli kahdeksan jälkeen! Aamulla toki tarvitaan jokunen lisävuoro, 20 min on silloin liikaa. Parempi ajaa vaikka vähän vähemmän vuoroja, jos ne vastaavasti kyetään hoitamaan asiallisesti ja ajallaan. Eikä kaahaamalla ja kokoajan myöhässä. Nyt mahdolliset tulevat ongelmat talviaikataulujen mukaisessa liikenteessäkin on asiakkaiden mielestä tietysti uuden liikennöitsijän syytä! Aikataululuonnosten mukaan talvikin mennään juuri tuolla 1.30 kierrosajalla. Varmasti tasaista ja nättiä kyytiä ajallaan luvassa...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mutta pitkistä saaristolinjojen liikennöintivelvollisuuksista eroon pääsemisen luulisi olevan kenelle tahansa helpotus, yrittiväthän Nauvon ja Korppoon isännätkin vuosikausia myydä raskaasti tappiollista bussifirmaansa, kunnes Vainio sen lopulta huoli (nähdäkseni suurimpana houkuttimena juuri mahdollisuus rekisteröidä osa autoista lauttojen taakse eli saada etuiluoikeuksia kaikille siihen suuntaan ajettaville tilausajoillenkin).


Kuulemma kaikilla busseilla on jo vuoden ollut lautoille etuajo-oikeus muuhun liikenteeseen nähden.

----------

